# Warren Mi Bicycle Night



## Dan the bike man (May 30, 2016)

I'm in no way in charge, just someone who has been here once last year and going again. Every Tuesday 6:00-9:00 give or take. Just a little gathering in the parking lot of people who like bikes. Mainly vintage but some newer ones. Come and check it out!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

Looks like good times, too bad it's 'cross da mitten from me...


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)

Yeah not worth it for a 3 hour gathering but if you're in the area on a Tuesday its right by my brothers house where you dropped off the load of bikes 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Evans200 (May 31, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> View attachment 323041



That's my buddy from East Side Bikes!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> That's my buddy from East Side Bikes!




Yeah Denny started Bike night!


----------



## Evans200 (May 31, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Yeah Denny started Bike night!



He's a good guy. Always very nice every time I go to the shop.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)

He's the best!


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 8, 2016)

Would it be wrong to bring just a frame and set it across two blocks? It would really make me feel good about myself and all of the progress that I've made. lol


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 8, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Would it be wrong to bring just a frame and set it across two blocks? It would really make me feel good about myself and all of the progress that I've made. lol




At this bike display that would be perfectly ok! They are into whatever you bring. Rat rod or nice survivor or frame. Bring 'em!!!


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 8, 2016)

Can i take your Elgin home so I have something nice to bring the following week? You're getting my presence and only having to pay by giving me the Elgin. Sounds to good to be true. I know.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 8, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Can i take your Elgin home so I have something nice to bring the following week? You're getting my presence and only having to pay by giving me the Elgin. Sounds to good to be true. I know.




If you have a whole lot of $100 bills maybe I'll let you touch the bike  The Elgin will be at the Utica show.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> If you have a whole lot of $100 bills maybe I'll let you touch the bike  The Elgin will be at the Utica show.



Back atcha! You may touch the $100 bills. Haha. Because if they are with me then i have pulled from my savings and those aren't for trade unless you've a large warehouse or a huge piece of land.  looking forward to meeting you guys and seeing the bikes in Utica. As well as getting the chance to see some cool cars and the remaining Packard stuff on the grounds. Woot! We are fortunate to have such a rich history in our home state.


----------



## Stickley (Jun 8, 2016)

Denny's the best !


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm bringing bikes to SELL tonight. Everybody bring cash and lets find these bikes new homes!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 21, 2016)

We're here!!!


----------



## Stickley (Aug 23, 2016)

Great weather for tonight , anybody from here going ?


----------

